# Harlequin Rasboras or Neon Tetra or both?



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi

I am turning my 33G into a planted community. I was thinking of a species tank for Harlequin Rasbora, around 20-25.
But i am also thinking of making it a Rasbora/Neon tank, lets say 10-12 of each.
Which do you think will look more pleasing?


----------



## ginner (May 23, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Rasboras. I think that would look fantastic. As far as I know though either setup should work.

Please post pics when it's set up


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I think you should choose a larger shoal of one species.

I would go for cardinals rather than neons. I think they are prettier fish. It is my experience that you should buy about 25% or so more of the cardinals than you ultimately want. They tend to have a rather high mortality rate. Like Otocinculus, cardinals are all wild-caught. They are subjected to pretty harsh conditions in transit. If you can, buy fish that have been in the LFS for at least 3-4 weeks.

What other fish are you planning on adding? Otos? Corys? Dwarf corys, perhaps?

I would also suggest you add shrimp to a planted tank. They do wonders for keeping the tank really clean. Some of the neocardina species reproduce like crazy, especially red cherry shrimp. Amano shrimp are great, and they won't overtake the tank like RCS. My tiger shrimp don't seem to be as profilic as the RCS.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi

If i were to go with just one species it would be the Rasbora. I just think that mixing them with Neons would make a nice contrast.
I would not try Cardinals because i have had bad experiences with them in the past. I have never tries Neons but i hear that they are hardier than Cardinals.

I will have a Siamese Algae Eater, a breeding pair or Bristlenose and maybe some Cories OR Loaches, have not decided yet.

I never kept shrimp and know absolutely nothing about them.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I think the mix would look more pleasing.

I have had better success with neon tetras while having them in a tank that contains some driftwood in it. Right now I have a 29 gallon set up with about 6 rhasboras and two neon tetras and I feel that they compliment one another very well (though I prefer the gold tetras in the tank to the rhasboras). I have never kept cardinals since around where I live they cost about three times as much as neons.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the copper of the harley's would go well with the red/blue of a neon or cardinal, but I personally prefer the look of one large school unless the tank is huge. If it were a 6' tank, I might go two schools, but anything less I only go one school. Looks more impressive IMO. And harley's I think are one of the prettiest fish there are, their copper coloring is very unique.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I also vote for a large shoal of harliquen rasboras.
Add a group of 6 or so, cory cats for activity on the bottom and to clean up the left over food.
Put a BN _after_ your algae grows in.
I've never had shrimp, but they sound very interesting... 

I agree, post picts. when you get it setup.
opcorn:


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

alicem said:


> I also vote for a large shoal of harliquen rasboras.
> Add a group of 6 or so, cory cats for activity on the bottom and to clean up the left over food.
> Put a BN _after_ your algae grows in.
> I've never had shrimp, but they sound very interesting...
> ...


Not sure if i would go with Corys or Loaches


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Sure, it's your tank so your call. :thumb: 
I suggested the corys because I've read that some loaches, like kuhli loaches (not clowns) tend to hide under the substrate and you don't see them much...
Uh...
You weren't thinking of clown loach, were you? 
Mine munch holes in my plants... :roll: plus 33g is too small for clowns...


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

alicem said:


> Sure, it's your tank so your call. :thumb:
> I suggested the corys because I've read that some loaches, like kuhli loaches (not clowns) tend to hide under the substrate and you don't see them much...
> Uh...
> You weren't thinking of clown loach, were you?
> Mine munch holes in my plants... :roll: plus 33g is too small for clowns...


actually no, i was thinking of some smaller species of loach, not sure which though. clowns get way too big for the set up that i am going for.


----------

